# Sweats and Chills both?



## y4old2004 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi, I was already freaked out when I was about to write this, then I read the "Dangers of Steroids" thread and now I am pretty freaked out!  Anyway, my simple question is:  has anyone gotten BOTH sweats/heart rate increase AND THEN chills at other times during the day???

I had to ask, because I have read plenty about the sweating and "bumping heart" at night, but have yet to hear anything about chills.  That being said, here is the longer version of my post.  I am at around day 20 of my cycle (dbol, 250, deca).  I wrote that "wacko" post a few days ago acting like a bad ass when I REALLY started noticing the strength gains at the gym.  The very next day I woke up with two zits on my face... no big deal.  Since then everyday I would get two or three new ones on my face and just today I got one on the friggin top of my hand???!!!???  Again, no big deal, so here comes the part that has me worried.  Since about day 5 it was hard for me to sleep at night as I would be hot and I could feel my heart "bumping" laying in bed at night.  No big deal here either as when I would wake up in the morning I would feel fine (also, I started taking my last dbol dose a couple hours earlier since the start of the cycle).  Well, the last two days, non-stop throughout the day I am either hot as shit, or I have the chills and feel like I'm going to turn into an icicle.  One or the other pretty much lasts all day now and I only really feel like sleeping.

This IS my FIRST cycle so I guess I was just wondering if this sounds familiar to anyone and if this is some of what you have to put up with in order to get the gains, or if this sounds like I am having some sort of "issues" and should stop immediately or lower dosages???  I was guessing these are just some of the "pains" you have to put up with as the cycle just started kicking in, but I just thought I would ask around as I do feel like shit about 80% of the day. 

P.S.  There is a ton more I could write about what else I have and haven't done on this cycle and a couple of things I have noticed, but I'll save the bandwidth so ask away if you want to know anything.

THANKS!


----------



## KILLA (Mar 28, 2005)

You are probably getting sick. Flu maybe.


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 28, 2005)

take some vitamins! 
chicken noodle soup and sprite  if its the flu
really thats all i can think of.

wait 2-3 days to see how it changes, sometimes its test flu, or just your body reacting to the hormones and whatnot. 

btw im in the same boat as you i'm 3 weeks in, after every workout i have some pretty bad shakes as well as i sweat during the day and just feel incredibly hot all the time.


----------



## y4old2004 (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool dugie, glad to hear you had some chills/shakes as well.  Um, not glad to hear it, but it was a little reasurring     Was just worried because I have a pretty good idea it is NOT the flu and I did not mention I drank two times on this cycle already (I KNOW SHOOT ME, BUT I WON'T AGAIN!) and I am using all IP gear.  I'm pretty sure it is just all the shit kicking in right now, but if I heard from at least one more person that they got the shakes and chills a lot I would feel better


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 28, 2005)

I get flu like symptoms from test.  I don't know if this is your first cycle, but this is why they say first cycles should be test only.  You have a better idea of how you are going to react to the drug so it makes it easier to rule out things like the flu, bad gear, etc.

Also, I have heard only bad things about IP gear.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> take some vitamins!
> chicken noodle soup and sprite  if its the flu
> really thats all i can think of.
> 
> ...





I didn't see test in his cycle.  But if I had to blame one of his choices, I'd guess it was the D-Bol.  He hasn't been on the Deca very long.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 28, 2005)

I assumed the 250 was Test.  But if he isn't taking test there are other issues to deal with.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I assumed the 250 was Test.  But if he isn't taking test there are other issues to deal with.



I missed that.  Probably right.


----------



## y4old2004 (Mar 28, 2005)

yes, test 250..... and for some strange reason Freejay, I think it IS the dbol as well!  I don't know why, maybe just one of those "inner-auro things" that you just know in your body.  Does anyone know the latest test results of those friggin baby asprin looking IP dbols???  Supposedly they are around 45 mgs and again, this is my first cycle and I have been slicing them into 2's or 4's and taking a whole pill a day like Flinstone chewables.  Something has been working great and I wanted to keep the dbol going for 4 or 5 weeks total, but I'm not sure I'll make it much longer   

I don't know, I'll be off the dbol soon and will let you know how I'm feeling about a week after that.  If I write back in a day or two saying I found out it only was the flu, PLEASE BAN ME FROM THE BOARD!   :sniper:


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

y4old2004 said:
			
		

> yes, test 250..... and for some strange reason Freejay, I think it IS the dbol as well!  I don't know why, maybe just one of those "inner-auro things" that you just know in your body.  Does anyone know the latest test results of those friggin baby asprin looking IP dbols???  Supposedly they are around 45 mgs and again, this is my first cycle and I have been slicing them into 2's or 4's and taking a whole pill a day like Flinstone chewables.  Something has been working great and I wanted to keep the dbol going for 4 or 5 weeks total, but I'm not sure I'll make it much longer
> 
> I don't know, I'll be off the dbol soon and will let you know how I'm feeling about a week after that.  If I write back in a day or two saying I found out it only was the flu, PLEASE BAN ME FROM THE BOARD!   :sniper:




I think you can axe the D-Bol without any real detriment to your overall results.  I'm sure Wolfy and the others would advise a higher dose on the test however.  The Test and Deca will give you good gains from what I hear (naver having taken either.....yet.)  Both test and deca will make you retain some water.  If you are looking to help with that and want to add another oral, I'd suggest Turanabol (T-Bol) which will be part of my cycle for lean mass.  Bottom line bro, it's better to be safe than sorry, so if you suspect part of your cycle is to blame than cut it out an see.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 28, 2005)

hey man i agree if your in or above day 20 of your cycle i belive you can discontinue the D-Bols as it is only a kick start steroid, it is always better to be safe then sorry, its even better to be safe then Huge so GL bro keep postin im sure the mods will have some input


----------



## BIGSARGE (Mar 28, 2005)

Could be the test flu could be from the Dbol or you could just be getting the regular old flu ive had it twice in the same month recently type A and type B. Either way nothing to worry about we all get it.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 28, 2005)

y4old2004 said:
			
		

> Anyway, my simple question is:  has anyone gotten BOTH sweats/heart rate increase AND THEN chills at other times during the day???
> THANKS!




This is a very common side effect when hormone levels are changing. This is why women going through menopause and men going through andropuase suffer hot flashes. They can be having a hot flash one second and freezing a few minutes later. Nothing dangerous to worry about. If you stay with it long enough you will adjust. What I can't tell you is how long is long enough for you. Everyone adjusts at different times. 

This and the zits are telling you that you have very legit hormones. If you are really concerned, get a checkup (physical). It happens to me also.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 28, 2005)

see told ya the mods here know too much for there own good so they gatta pass it around or i think there brains might explode


----------



## y4old2004 (Mar 28, 2005)

You are right Diesel!   

I'll give another update in a week or two....

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 28, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> see told ya the mods here know too much for there own good so they gatta pass it around or i think there brains might explode





			
				y4old2004 said:
			
		

> You are right Diesel!
> I'll give another update in a week or two....
> THANKS EVERYONE!





I feel like I missed something. You want to freak out and don't want answers to your questions?


----------



## Diesel (Mar 28, 2005)

wut yo talkin bout dr


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Could be the test flu could be from the Dbol or you could just be getting the regular old flu ive had it twice in the same month recently type A and type B. Either way nothing to worry about we all get it.



I here you there Sarge!  Worst flu season I can remember in a long time.  I was sick (colds and flu) 3 damn times between Feb and March!


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Could be the test flu could be from the Dbol or you could just be getting the regular old flu ive had it twice in the same month recently type A and type B. Either way nothing to worry about we all get it.



P.S.  You gotta love ole Henry Rollins!


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 28, 2005)

Bro I got test flu during my first cycle for a couple days and then it went away -- tough it out and you'll be fine on the other end...


----------



## BIGENUFF (Mar 28, 2005)

Bro, Do you have, or have you ever been treated for Anxiety?  I know your problem and understand your concerns as well as your new found taste for the new strength and gains.  But one thing is for sure your cycle is causing your adrenal glands to surge at random times, which is normal for your cycle.  But another question is do you take energy pils/drinks Ephedra or not?  Stimulants like caffeine and ephedra can increase your current arrhythmias.  Which are just disturbances in your normal heart beat.  But it may feel like tight chest and sometimes like airbubbles in your heart. Which causes your sweats and chills.  If you were not active then this would be a problem.  I am 80% your not getting the flu!  It is possible when starting a cycle, but you would have already seen signs like heavy mucus in the nose and chest if your immune system was starting to shut down for the flu, and you would not be getting great gains if your immune sytem was so low.  In all honesty back to the fisrt question Anxiety!  If you tried taking a low dose of either xanax or ambien it can help aleviate your night time chills and sweating.  If you cannot get this than I would suggest taking some 5-HTP and glutamine before you go to bed.  But in second any coffee or energy pills if taken can increase your problems.  Another thing is watch the dose of DBOL after certain hours.  Do not take DBOL 3-4 hours before bed.  This can effect rest rate &  REM sleep where your body starts to produce growth hormones.  There are a lot of other factors but given your cycle info your just feeling the high blood pressure & arrhythimias that the D-bol and test can give during your workouts and before rest.  Good Luck & make sure your diet is key - food and water intake!!!


----------



## Diesel (Mar 28, 2005)

nice post bro


----------



## y4old2004 (Mar 29, 2005)

BIGENUFF said:
			
		

> Bro, Do you have, or have you ever been treated for Anxiety?  I know your problem and understand your concerns as well as your new found taste for the new strength and gains.  But one thing is for sure your cycle is causing your adrenal glands to surge at random times, which is normal for your cycle.  But another question is do you take energy pils/drinks Ephedra or not?  Stimulants like caffeine and ephedra can increase your current arrhythmias.  Which are just disturbances in your normal heart beat.



Yes, great post!  I have never been treated or pronounced with anxiety, but yes, I do have a pretty good idea I have it.  Also, I am a coffee junky and my schedule only allows for me to hit the gym around 5:30 p.m., meaning of course I have a cup of coffee around 5 p.m.  And of course this means I take a dbol dose around 4:30 or 5 p.m. (I usually go to bed around 11 p.m.).  My last two blood pressure tests were PERFECT!  However, I must note that high-blood pressure is a trait that is in my family.  Anyway, since I already started babbling again I guess I might as well update again even though I was going to wait a week or two      Yesterday and today I limited the dbol dose to 10 mgs.  Last night I did not have the hot flashes, but had the chills EXTREMELY bad.  This morning I still felt pretty shitty, but over the last 4 hours or so I have felt great and I haven't felt this good in about 3 days!!!  :twisted:  I'll probably just stick with around 10 mgs of the dbol for 1 more week and that will make 4 full weeks..... THEN I'M CUTTING THE SHIT OUT!  

Also, I know I have tried as hard as I could to not saying anything about my ass hurting from taking an all IP cycle, but.......  MY FREAKING ASS BURNS FOR LIKE 15 FRIGGIN MINUTES AFTER EACH POKE!!!  There I admitted it


----------

